# The EN World Gnome



## Kaiyosama

Perhaps it has been asked, but oh well.
I quest for knowledge of the EN World Gnome.
The perpose of this querry is to further understand this phenomena, and possibly write a history.

Who is responsable?  Who has been aflicted?  And just how does the Hivemind relate to this sinister being?

All must be answered!


----------



## arwink

Not responsible.  Among the first three or four people afflicted.  It went away after a while.


----------



## alsih2o

i take full credit/blame for making the gnome. when and how and why it shows up are beyond me. it started as a joke thread and has grown like a fungus in an unwashed bowl of ramen noodles.


----------



## Horacio

...


----------



## Airwolf

Yeah, I want to know the history, since I am stuck with it at the moment. 






I wonder if I can find a picture of a gnome in a bikini?


----------



## Crothian

I was one of the gnones, so was Randomling (right before me).  I wonder if we can get a timetable or chronmological list of who was gnomed?

I do have an idea on who is to blame as I've said, but I'm not saying till the gnomer has a chance to buy my silence


----------



## Knight Otu

I haven't been gnomed, and I'm not responsible. Maybe I don't post enough to Hivemind threads.


----------



## Mr Fidgit

i don't believe that whomever was the Gnome before Airwolf had ever posted in the Hive...


----------



## Knight Otu

That was die_kluge, right?


Good point about that...


----------



## Mr Fidgit

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *That was die_kluge, right?*



yes, i believe you are correct


----------



## Ravellion

I haven't been gnomed either.


----------



## Krug

didn't he use to be the en world blind kobold?


----------



## Kaiyosama

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *i take full credit/blame for making the gnome. when and how and why it shows up are beyond me. it started as a joke thread and has grown like a fungus in an unwashed bowl of ramen noodles. *




ceramicly making it or applying it to accounts?

what thread?


----------



## Kaiyosama

anyone who has been gnomed please inform me here...

and if you know when it was, post that too


----------



## Horacio

Mr Fidgit said:
			
		

> *i don't believe that whomever was the Gnome before Airwolf had ever posted in the Hive... *




Just before Airwolf it was me the Gnome...


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

I believe I was gnomed before randomling, is that correct?


----------



## Krug

I WAS GNOMED! GNOMED! At least I changed the piccie... 

Now someone change my title back to Dwarf or there's going to be an awful lotta hurting going on...


----------



## Crothian

Krug said:
			
		

> *I WAS GNOMED! GNOMED! At least I changed the piccie...
> 
> Now someone change my title back to Dwarf or there's going to be an awful lotta hurting going on... *




Cheater!!  You should go back to the gnome picture


----------



## Krug

I...I'VE BEEN REGNOMED! 

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooooooooooo...

(Now I feel the sudden urge to grow mushrooms and drink tea with groundhogs... )


----------



## alsih2o

Kaiyosama said:
			
		

> *
> 
> ceramicly making it or applying it to accounts?
> 
> what thread? *




 i only formed and painted the GNOME, i have applied it to noone, that part is a mystery even to me, tho i have my suspicions.

 as for the entry of the gnome into enworld mythos, it started here... http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=35365&highlight=gnome+mole


----------



## Krug

Looks like it's an epidemic...

Suddenly Earl Boykins is my favourite NBA player and there's a poster of Mini Me on my fridge.


----------



## Kaiyosama

Thanks for everything so far...

how about the custom names that accompanyed it

Krug 2nd: Do NOT displace The Gnome!

others?


----------



## Crothian

I can't remember mine, maybe whomever is doing this will kindly post all the different ones to this thread


----------



## Mr Fidgit

in the effort to archive...

Nail's sig says, "Gnome free since Jan 20, 2003"


----------



## Elemen Opie

I am afraid I do not understand. Kaiyosama, Krug and Rav are gnomes? Is this like some other version of the Hivemind?

 There seem to be an awful lot of inside jokes on these boards.


----------



## Ashy

All I know is that I hold the record for getting the gnome the quickest after assimiliation - which is why I blame Horacio and Will!


----------



## Horacio

Ashy said:
			
		

> *All I know is that I hold the record for getting the gnome the quickest after assimiliation - which is why I blame Horacio and Will!   *




Once more, I haven't that power, I was gnomed too...


----------



## Krug

I think Croathian will look very good as an Epic Gnome Ooze...


----------



## Crothian

Krug said:
			
		

> *I think Croathian will look very good as an Epic Gnome Ooze... *




Did, already happened.  It was actually much different then that.


----------



## Ashy

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Once more, I haven't that power, I was gnomed too... *





Riiiiiiggghhhhttttt - sure!


----------



## Krug

Krug said:
			
		

> *I think Croathian will look very good as an Epic Gnome Ooze... *




I HAVE BEEN UNGNOMED!!!! YESS!!!!!

Anybody want to buy a sign saying *"Destroy all pink flamingoes?"*

So could I have a nice spiffy title back? Something like Dwarven Demolisher...


----------



## Sixchan

I wonder if there's a pattern, or its completely random...


----------



## Kaiyosama

Sixchan said:
			
		

> *I wonder if there's a pattern, or its completely random... *




seems to be when someone says something the gnomer doesn't like. like this:

Elemen Opie
The Gnome hates private jokes
1/24


----------



## Krug

And now the bards of Enworld have composed a piece called...

*The Gnome Is Going To Getcha*

O eh, o eh, o eh, o eh 
O eh, oo aah, o eh, oo aah
Yah ya goh
O eh, o eh, o eh, o eh 
O eh, oo aah, o eh, oo aah
O eh, o eh
Yah ya goh
_This is ancient gnomish chanting... really._

Just becoz, you're epic level now,
and you have +52 for your Hide,
won't help! the Gnome is going to Getcha

You think, you can pretend you're a flumph
and tell him you're Eric's grandma,
but he knows it
The Gnome Is Going To Getcha

CHORUS:
The Gnome is gonna get'cha
The Gnome  is gonna get'cha
The Gnome  is gonna get you
The Gnome is gonna get you... tonight

Even if, you don't say nothing mean
and you don't crack any short jokes
he knows it
The Gnome is going to get you

He'll make... you wear a pointy cap
and make your favourite film Amelie
you're done for
The Gnome is going to get you

O eh, o eh, o eh, o eh 
O eh, oo aah, o eh, oo aah
O eh, o eh, o eh, o eh 
O eh, oo aah, o eh, oo aah
O eh, o eh
Yah yeh goh
Fla Min Goe
Love Them So

Na na na na na na na na 
Na na na na na na na 
The gnome is gonna get you
Na na na na na na na na 
Na na na na na na na 

CHORUS:
The Gnome is gonna get'cha
The Gnome  is gonna get'cha
The Gnome  is gonna get you
The Gnome is gonna get you... tonight


----------



## Crothian

That was great Krug!!


----------



## Cyragnome

Hrm...I'm a gnome...but does that mean I've been "gnomed?"

I am a gnome, therefore I gnome?

To gnome or not to gnome that is the question...

Better gnome than crone...

okay...that's just silly!


----------



## Crothian

But what if the crone gets gnomed?


----------



## Cyragnome

The crone is gnomed only in the home!


----------



## Crothian

Cyragnome said:
			
		

> *The crone is gnomed only in the home! *




While on the phone with someone to loan a bone to be shown?


----------



## Cyragnome

That's all that is known!


----------



## demiurge1138

Really, zeez phenomenon called "Ze Gnome" iz really facinatink. Ze Gnome zeems to be related in zome respect to Ze HIVEMIND...

Sorry about the Stereotypical Teutonic Psychoanalyst Accent of Text (TM), but how does the gnome spread? Who bestows the gnomish glory? Why?

Demiurge out.


----------



## Kaiyosama

So gnome stuff here
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=38376&perpage=30&pagenumber=25

and here

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=38376&perpage=30&pagenumber=26

including, gasp, the death of the gnome?!!!

stay tuned!


----------



## Krug

Da gnome never diez! it vill be back every april 1st anyway!


----------



## CRGreathouse

*Nooooo!*

I have finally succumbed to the GNOME.


----------



## Crothian

*Re: Nooooo!*



			
				CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> *I have finally succumbed to the GNOME. *




Wow!!


----------



## Horacio

The GNOME is back! The GNOME is back! The GNOME is back!


----------



## CRGreathouse

I tried to ward it off... really, I did... but it got me.

Feelings on gnomes (by self and other board members):

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=33325#post519535
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=32879
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=33471#post522061


----------



## CRGreathouse

Kaiyosama said:
			
		

> *Thanks for everything so far...
> 
> how about the custom names that accompanyed it
> 
> Krug 2nd: Do NOT displace The Gnome!
> 
> others? *




"The Gnome likes airports!"


----------



## Krug

So can I get my title back? Huh? Someone?  pleassseeee?


----------



## Crothian

Krug said:
			
		

> *So can I get my title back? Huh? Someone?  pleassseeee? *




Looks like the Gnome was mad at you


----------



## Kaiyosama

Krug said:
			
		

> *So can I get my title back? Huh? Someone?  pleassseeee? *




title: newshound
(gnome?)


----------



## Krug

Oooh it iz back. and vy do ve talk like like ve are germans?


----------



## Knight Otu

Krug said:
			
		

> *Oooh it iz back. and vy do ve talk like like ve are germans? *



Maybe I do. You don't.


----------



## Gez

I've been gnomed too !

I'm in this moment (30 january 2003) a gnome, and with the associated "title sentence" of "Garden gnomes deserve love too".

I have a feeling of accomplishment. Of recognition. At least, I am really part of the community. Everyone knows the gnomization is EN World's rite of passage.

Thanks Darkness for this honor. I know _you_ are the gnomer.


----------



## Horacio

Gez, from now you have the right to use this banner in your sig:


----------



## Gez

Horacio said:
			
		

> *Gez, from now you have the right to use this banner in your sig *




Oh, merci Horacio !

But I'm not so found of images in sigs. I still remember surfing with a phone modem...


----------



## Horacio

Gez said:
			
		

> *But I'm not so found of images in sigs. I still remember surfing with a phone modem... *




Oh, me too... scary old times... ADSL now?


----------



## Gez

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Oh, me too... scary old times... ADSL now? *




Yes. And I have the Fac's computers too.


----------



## KitanaVorr

LOL

I think the gnoming is cute and pretty funny, mostly because of everyone's reactions to being "gnomed" and how good the gnomer is at coming up with gnome-related titles for them that actually have something to do with them.

lol someone needs to gnome Jemal  You hear that, gnomer?  Gnome Jemal!  He could use a good gnoming...hehe.


----------



## AGGEMAM

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *lol someone needs to gnome Jemal  You hear that, gnomer?  Gnome Jemal!  He could use a good gnoming...hehe.   *




I think that comment only makes you more viable for gnoming yourself ...


----------



## Kaiyosama

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I think that comment only makes you more viable for gnoming yourself ... *




Really?  I think someone should gnome Kaiyosama 

Somemore gnomey goodness:

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=38938#newpost


----------



## Horacio

Kaiyosama said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Really?  I think someone should gnome Kaiyosama
> 
> *




But Kaiyosama is already a gnome... not?


----------



## Kaiyosama

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> But Kaiyosama is already a gnome... not? *




True, but I still want to be GNOMED.  Besides, why can't a gnome be GNOMED?  What are you people, racist?


----------



## Horacio

Kaiyosama said:
			
		

> *
> 
> True, but I still want to be GNOMED.  Besides, why can't a gnome be GNOMED?  What are you people, racist? *




But a gnomed gnome is still a gnome... and once de-gnomed, would the gnomed gnomes still be a gnome? A de-gnomed gnome? A half-gnome?


----------



## Gez

I was already a gnome before being gnomed (remember, the avatar was the head of the gnome from the Chapter 2 of the PH).


----------



## Horacio

Gez said:
			
		

> *I was already a gnome before being gnomed (remember, the avatar was the head of the gnome from the Chapter 2 of the PH). *




But you have't been degnomed yet, so question remains unasnwered...


----------



## Sixchan

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> But a gnomed gnome is still a gnome... and once de-gnomed, would the gnomed gnomes still be a gnome? A de-gnomed gnome? A half-gnome? *




All those Gnomes together makes me read funny.  In my head, every one of those Gnomes became a ginawmeh.


----------



## Ravellion

My gnomish title is Gigolo. It has been there since... I experienced stuff. Yes. That's it.

Of course, in a way, I am immune to the gnome. That is all part of my nefarious designs for EnWorld domination. If you are a 35 year old woman, be especially frightened while I do my evil laugh.

Suitably prepared, yes? Here it comes: *MWUAHAHAHAHAHA!*

And that's when I send 8 max HD solars with helms of opposite alignment against a party without access to the ELH!

Rav


----------



## Kaiyosama

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> But a gnomed gnome is still a gnome... and once de-gnomed, would the gnomed gnomes still be a gnome? A de-gnomed gnome? A half-gnome? *




Maybe it is like matter / anti matter?

Anyhoo, i still think that someone should gnome kaiyosama


----------



## Crothian

Kaiyosama said:
			
		

> *
> Anyhoo, i still think that someone should gnome kaiyosama *




Yes, gnome the gnome


----------



## Nebin

Horacio said:
			
		

> *The GNOME is back! The GNOME is back! The GNOME is back! *




 Of course I'm back silly Human, I never left. And I Nebin is the only true Gnome here ~ sniff ~. O Krug very nice poem, thank-you.


----------



## KitanaVorr

> _Originally posted by AGGEMAM _*I think that comment only makes you more viable for gnoming yourself ... *




Nyah I'm not worried...I'm pretty low on the gnome radar   Most people don't know who the heck this crazy ass chick is anyway.


----------



## KitanaVorr

> _Originally posted by Ravellion _* If you are a 35 year old woman, be especially frightened while I do my evil laugh.*




Dare I even ask why that's so?  I'm not 35 so not in danger. hehe.


----------



## Gez

I'm no more a (garden) gnome, but I'm a (D&D) gnome again !

Does that answer your question Horacio ?


----------



## Krug

Somehow I think the next creature-thing to invade the forums will be....*drum roll*... THE OOZE.

Yes, slimy, degenerative, yucky, greeny-yellowish OOZE. admit it Crothian; you're brewing the stuff in your basement, ready to unlease it upon us poor forumers.

Mortals... you have been warned!


----------



## Ravellion

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Dare I even ask why that's so?  I'm not 35 so not in danger. hehe.  *



Read the thread about Tallarn, Liquide, Morrus and me drinking and dancing badly in Southampton, first post by Tallarn. A hilarious read.


----------



## Kaiyosama

DungeonKeeperUK
Yeah! Save me!

was gnomed because of this thread

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=39719

I still think someone should gnome Kaiyosama


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion

I'm a good boy so I've never been gnomed.  Good boys NEVER get gnomed.


----------



## Horacio

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> *I'm a good boy so I've never been gnomed.  Good boys NEVER get gnomed.  *




If you want so much to get gnomed, you could be more subtle


----------



## Darkness

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> *I'm a good boy so I've never been gnomed.  Good boys NEVER get gnomed.  *



Domo-kuns are much more adorable than gnomes anyway.


----------



## Kaiyosama

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> If you want so much to get gnomed, you could be more subtle  *




Like my sig?



> _Originally posted by Darkness_Domo-kuns are much more adorable than gnomes anyway




Blasphemy!


----------



## Horacio

Kaiyosama said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Like my sig?
> 
> *




I think that you will never be gnomed, thanks to that sig...


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion

Domo-kuns ARE awesome... I'm glad someone shares my opinion!

(And to think i only know about them because of that kitty picture... )


----------



## KitanaVorr

> _Originally posted by Horacio _*I think that you will never be gnomed, thanks to that sig...  *




Hey! That means there's a way NOT to get gnomed out there.  Hehe...a vaccine in a way, eh?


----------



## Horacio

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hey! That means there's a way NOT to get gnomed out there.  Hehe...a vaccine in a way, eh? *




I think that the more you beg to get gnomed, the less the mysterious gnomer gnomes you...


----------



## Knight Otu

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I think that the more you beg to get gnomed, the less the mysterious gnomer gnomes you...  *



I wouldn't even count on that. I've been ucky so far, but who knows?


----------



## Krug

http://elfwood.lysator.liu.se/loth/a/l/almira/gnome.gif.html

Now.. this is really brain damaging.


----------



## Kaiyosama

Forrester
Gnome Farmers deserve love, too

go here:http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=40069

We can only assume that Knight Otu and Timothy GNOMED themselves, as they don't have titles.  Then again, I could be wrong.


----------



## Carnifex

I was an unfortunate victim of Gnominga t one point...


----------



## Knight Otu

Kaiyosama said:
			
		

> *We can only assume that Knight Otu and Timothy GNOMED themselves, as they don't have titles.  Then again, I could be wrong. *




Well observed.


----------



## Dagger75

I beleive I was patient Zero for the Gnome Disease. It all started innocently enough by me saying Gnomes are useless and everybody who likes them are equally useless.  That went on and on till one day I was cursed with the Gnome.  He has popped up now and then. He is cunning, ruthless and  still pretty useless  


 Later


----------



## Kaiyosama

BiggusGeekus / BiggusGeekus@Work were Gnomed.  Don't remeber their title


----------



## zyzzyr

Whee!

As of March 10 2003, I've been gnomed!

Title "Did someone call me?" in my thread here

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=757035


----------



## Remathilis

Do gnomes strike at random, or do you need to be a community support to get/avoid gnomedom?


----------



## zyzzyr

Well, I'm not a community supporter (don't shun me!), but I did start a thread about Forest Gnomes.


----------



## Remathilis

Interesting... the gnome debacle affects all alike...

Note to self, avoid gnomes, or topics about gnomes...


----------



## Crothian

Remathilis said:
			
		

> *Interesting... the gnome debacle affects all alike...
> 
> Note to self, avoid gnomes, or topics about gnomes... *




So, what was that about gnomes you were saying earlier?


----------



## Dungannon

Now now, Crothian.  No need to stir the pot.  I'm sure his prior comments have been duly noted by the Powers That Be, and he will be dealt with accordingly in the proper time.


----------



## Crothian

Dungannon said:
			
		

> *Now now, Crothian.  No need to stir the pot.  I'm sure his prior comments have been duly noted by the Powers That Be, and he will be dealt with accordingly in the proper time.
> 
> *




The Gnome must be stirred into and seen in the proper respect it deserves


----------



## Remathilis

Ghaaa... My elven features has suffered gnomedom!

I guess this message board gnome truly show gnome-rcy!  

Seriously, I have nothing against the wee folk. I like them. They can come to my house and drink my beer if they want, I meant no disrepect.

Besides, Ypsilanti is a french name, :|, not a gnomish one.


----------



## alsih2o

Remathilis said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Besides, Ypsilanti is a french name, :|, not a gnomish one. *




 NOPE (nope wins all arguments) ypsilanti sounds distinctly gnomish to me


----------



## Crothian

I wouldn't argue with the gnome....bad things tend to happen


----------



## Sniktch

Crothian said:
			
		

> *I wouldn't argue with the gnome....bad things tend to happen   *




Unless you're a Rat Bastard(TM) like me.  I've said plenty of bad things about the gnome and it hasn't touched me yet.  Little bugger's afraid I'd say 

Unless I'm just an agnomeally


----------



## Remathilis

Be careful Rat, you get what coming to you. He sees all and gnomes all.


----------



## zyzzyr

*Like the Weasley's front yard ...*

I have been de-gnomed.


----------



## Sniktch

Remathilis said:
			
		

> *Be careful Rat, you get what coming to you. He sees all and gnomes all. *




Hasn't happened yet, which is why 

I MOCK THE GNOME!  I AM THE ANTI-GNOME! 

and he knows I will destroy him if he tries it


----------



## Ashwyn

Sniktch said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hasn't happened yet, which is why
> 
> I MOCK THE GNOME!  I AM THE ANTI-GNOME!
> 
> and he knows I will destroy him if he tries it  *



But he's so tiny and cute.


----------



## Crothian

That's it, the gnome has got to seek revenge after this.....and it will


----------



## Remathilis

Ooooh... Poor Rat. Its going to hurt, I can just feel it.


----------



## Remathilis

So... Will join G.A.G. De-gnome my profile?


----------



## Sniktch

Fwah blah, still gnome free  _Sniktch throws random taunts at gardening midgets_


----------



## Crothian

The plan is already set in motion, Rat


----------



## Sniktch

Bring it on, I'm not scared


----------



## Crothian

Sniktch said:
			
		

> *Bring it on, I'm not scared  *




You will be...you will be


----------



## Remathilis

[yoda]

You will be. You WILL be

[/yoda]

(Hey, he _ kinda _ gnome-like...  )


----------



## Sniktch

What are they gonna do...

GROW?


----------



## Remathilis

Didja ever read that episode of Phil & Dixie in with the gnomes? Remember what happens to people who don't appease the gnomes? They dissappear, PERMINANTLY.


----------



## Kaiyosama

I turn away from my duties for a few days and look what happens!

Remathilis has been GNOMED
"Do I have to leave? I sorta like it here."
I believe he also had another title, the first case two titles if I am correct.  Something to do with the Gnomishness of Ypsilanti.

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=43918

Provides a link to a Gnome cameo.  It seems Clay has been busy "spreading the GNOME"

the caption: "morrus and the gnome. he continually commented on how much he loved the gnome, and wished to have it near him always"

To my knowledge, I still haven't been GNOMED, which is quite impressive as I started the 2nd greatest GNOME thread (this one).  The first, was the thread that brought about the GNOME, obviously.


----------



## Remathilis

My titles have been: 

Ypsilanti is a gnome name.
Do I have to leave? I sorta like it here.
Well fine! But I'm going somewhere good.


----------



## alsih2o

did anyone notice morrus has been gnomed?


----------



## Sniktch

Ha Ha!  Can't gnome this _do doo doo do_


----------



## Remathilis

hmmm... Morrus got a nice gnoming, but I'm afarid a not health conscious one.


----------



## Darkness

To preserve this image for posterity:


----------



## Crothian

Darkness said:
			
		

> *To preserve this image for posterity: *





That's great!!


----------



## Dark Eternal

Just out of curiosity, does anyone know whether Piratecat has actually been gnomed, or is this a case of self-gnomilation?

Just curious because about 6 hours ago when I was on, Piratecat's avy and title were normal...


----------



## Piratecat

Ha. Ha. Ha.

I need to have words with someone. To date I've largely been ignoring these.

And now.. gnomes!  Ew. 

He does have a stylin' eye patch, though.  

EDIT - oh, look. He brought me a new Sig, too!  Grrrr.


----------



## Sniktch

Haha, that's great!   When Morrus and Piratecat get gnomed and I'm still untouched it just reinforces my belief in the effectives of my gnome repellant spray...


----------



## Horacio

Sniktch said:
			
		

> *Haha, that's great!   When Morrus and Piratecat get gnomed and I'm still untouched it just reinforces my belief in the effectives of my gnome repellant spray...  *




I think it's a mixture of your lack of deodorant and your natural Skaven smell...


----------



## Sniktch

Horacio said:
			
		

> *I think it's a mixture of your lack of deodorant and your natural Skaven smell...  *




um, yeah, you have a point there  Did I say 'spray'?  I should have said 'musk'


----------



## Horacio

Beware of the PirateGnome!


----------

